# Is My Moebius Jupiter 2 Upper Hull Warped ???



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I just got an early (very early) birthday present from my wifes mom today and it was the new moebius jupiter 2 ! My wife set it up with her mom to surprise me and boy was i ever. It was a gift certificate to the hobbyshop. I never thought i would be getting one after the budget busting cost to get the computer fixed after that 2010 desktop virus attack and the car breaking down. I just about gave up on getting one this year at all. I opened it up and looked at the upper hull and it looked distorted and out of round. I put it on the table and the bottom edge looks warped and part of the hull edge sits up away from the table surface. the upper hull looks less strong than the lower hull so i am hoping everything is ok with the upper hull. Has anyone else have the upper hull look distorted and out of round on the edges ?


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I just got replacement parts from Moebius for my warped floor and ceiling soffit. They asked for pics of the messed up parts (which is valid) and charged me the exact postage to get the parts to me. They were great, and professional. I'd get in touch with them on their site, and get the parts you need.

KK


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks guys i will do that ! chuck edds, where was your hull wrarped ? is it curved upward at the edge ?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> now that the hulls are forced together, thats when the white mark was created and i feel a slight outward bulge. I hope the pin doesn't bust through. I can only get a store credit and this is the ONLY hobbyshop in this half of the state that carries moebius and they said they will send back all of their jupiter 2 stock before they will open them to check because they will not sell once opened they say. they said if i exchange it and find the same problem OR worse, they will discontinue all moebius products in their store, & i don't want that to happen so i need to be careful on handling this. if i keep it i will have to cement the hulls together or it WILL break the pins at some time having to be forced closed each time it is opened to view all detailing. this is like Lunar models all over again with their jupiter 2 hulls poor fit.


Nothing needs to be forced together. Sounds like there is a problem, best thing to do is contact Angela and arrange for parts replacement. If there's a lot of problems with it, send it back to us and we'll send you a new kit. This isn't a common problem. It's just a fluke from the factory. I can't imagine where any kits have been laying out in hot sun as suggested. It's even freezing down here in Florida!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> a store credit at the hobbyshp is useless to me because it will not get me a replacement jupiter 2. they must have had a return too many since they stopped ordering moebius products for now.


I guess I can't stress it enough, if you have a problem, we'll replace. Too many returns? Not a single one returned through a retailer or distributor yet!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*OK folks -- this one has gone far enough! Moebius has excellent customer service, and I just spoke with Dave Metzner who has assured me it is being taken care of. *

*Let's spend a bit more time discussing model building than one damaged kit, ok?*

*I've deleted all the extra threads and suggestions, and I'm simply leaving the remainder as a footnote as to what to do if you have a defective part. *

*Thanks to all who contributed to the thread, and no insult or censorship is intended here -- it was just going too far out into left field!*

*Thanks,*

*--Henry*


----------

